# Are Snails Benneficial ?



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok , so ive accepted the Fact that I have a snail infestation.
I DO NOT Feed them , infact I believe they just eat left overs
and Piranha Poop.

This most definetly is a good thing right?
Obviously Snails must Poop too , so wouldnt that increase
the ammonia Levels ????

Im talking about atleast 150 + Snails .

My levels have never changed enough for me to notice.
although my water has been prestine since they have infested.
Any thoughts??


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Here is a very helpful link I found CLICK ME!!!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks a bunch scooby 
it answered all of my questions .....

I dont mind the snails.. but they did kill all of my live plants, which is why i switched back to fake.
its very hard to control the population....

If i wanna get rid of 50 + all I have to do is drop in some food and wait 20 minutes lol.
then throw it out


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Pond snails are the bad ones. I have added Ramshorn, Apple and Nerites to my tank to clean up and it works great. They dont eat plants and they eat the dead plant matter which is a great thing.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

maknwar said:


> Pond snails are the bad ones. I have added Ramshorn, Apple and Nerites to my tank to clean up and it works great. They dont eat plants and they eat the dead plant matter which is a great thing.


I believe I have pond snails, They are destroying all my plants and I can't keep up with it... It was a 10Gal Breeder tank for cherry shrimp but I think my Cherry's may be all dude's. I'm exploring methods to rid the tank but may just transport the Cherry's, Drain the tank, Let it dry out and start again


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

From my observations they only eat decaying plant matter. If there are hole punches in your leaves they were drying.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

SeedlessOne said:


> From my observations they only eat decaying plant matter. If they are hole punches in your leaves they were drying.


For some reasons, they only liked certain plants in my tank. They wiped out a bunch of my blyxa japonica that was healthy, and didnt touch other plants such as crypts.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

maknwar said:


> From my observations they only eat decaying plant matter. If they are hole punches in your leaves they were drying.


For some reasons, they only liked certain plants in my tank. *They wiped out a bunch of my blyxa japonica that was healthy*, and didnt touch other plants such as crypts.
[/quote]

Hole punches or what?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

SeedlessOne said:


> From my observations they only eat decaying plant matter. If they are hole punches in your leaves they were drying.


For some reasons, they only liked certain plants in my tank. *They wiped out a bunch of my blyxa japonica that was healthy*, and didnt touch other plants such as crypts.
[/quote]

Hole punches or what?
[/quote]

NO, I mean totally ate the entire plant. Down to the root!!! I was so pissed off, and that is one plant I never got again cause I was afraid of it happening again.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

maknwar said:


> From my observations they only eat decaying plant matter. If they are hole punches in your leaves they were drying.


For some reasons, they only liked certain plants in my tank. *They wiped out a bunch of my blyxa japonica that was healthy*, and didnt touch other plants such as crypts.
[/quote]

Hole punches or what?
[/quote]

NO, I mean totally ate the entire plant. Down to the root!!! I was so pissed off, and that is one plant I never got again cause I was afraid of it happening again.
[/quote]

I have this same issue. They are not touching the Java Fern but I have another plant (Can't remember the name of it for the life of me) Either or and they have stripped them down to nothing. No Hole punches prior to them disappearing. Just more snails showing up.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Scooby said:


> From my observations they only eat decaying plant matter. If they are hole punches in your leaves they were drying.


For some reasons, they only liked certain plants in my tank. *They wiped out a bunch of my blyxa japonica that was healthy*, and didnt touch other plants such as crypts.
[/quote]

Hole punches or what?
[/quote]

NO, I mean totally ate the entire plant. Down to the root!!! I was so pissed off, and that is one plant I never got again cause I was afraid of it happening again.
[/quote]

I have this same issue. They are not touching the Java Fern but I have another plant (Can't remember the name of it for the life of me) Either or and they have stripped them down to nothing. No Hole punches prior to them disappearing. Just more snails showing up.
[/quote]

What kind of fish you got in that tank? I just dont feed mine very much if at all until all the snails are gone. Should take 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

It's an unsuccesful Cherry shrimp breeder tank. I know the Cherry's graze on the plants but definitely not enough to destroy them.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

never had any luck with snails. My Red's eat anything in my tank. Kinda blows because I like those big apple snails. But what can you do?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

humm, i wonder if i should add snails to my tank,
great thread!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I stay as far away from snails as possible, I even hesitate on buying plants cause they sometimes come with snails. So far I've been Lucky,


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I had a snail population explosion awhile back myself. Tried a bunch of different things. Never added a chemical cause I hate doing that. My solution was a skunk botia. Ive said this on other posts with the same problem dont know if anyone has tried it yet though. I had over 100 snails easily myself but 2 weeks after gettign that botia I hardly saw any. Saw empty shells but no snials on the glass. To me I find snails more beneficail than harmful. I havnt had any plants get eaten yet either. I have trumpet snails and not sure what type you have maybe pond snail type? Are the shells long and brownish colored or grey and more round? IF you see them on the sides of the tank just squish the little bastards or scoop em out.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I've taken out certain plants in my tank as I've noticed that they stuck mainly to a specific type of plant. They leave my Java Fern alone as well another plant I have. My 10 Gal is now a Cherry Breeder and a Ghost Breeder (Glass Shrimp) The snails are very beneficial in this tank as they eat whatever the shrimp miss. Since it's a breeder I had to take out the filter so this is VERY Benedicial for me. I suppose it all boils down to your needs and what your trying to accomplish with your tank.


----------

